# Looking for a good Pheasant Preserve



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions on a good place to take my 10 yr. old son on a pheasant hunt. Looking at a preserve that has their own dogs with a quality hunt. Any tips appreciated.


----------



## vizsla1 (Mar 15, 2010)

I would highly suggest Elk Ridge Game Farm in Bucyrus. We've been there a couple of times and the experience has always been great. We've always taken our own dogs, but I know they have their own and I'm sure they're top notch. Plenty of great habitat and everytime we've been there we've been completely by ourself in the fields. The owners, Dennis and Terri, have always been great to deal with and extremely accomodating. Hope this helps, and here's a link to their website. http://www.elkridgegamefarm.com/index.html


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah i went to one last year it in urichsville, ohio its got very reasonable prices, they have their own dogs, and the hunt was great here is the website..... bullseyepheasant.com
[email protected]!$


----------



## BBB (Sep 12, 2007)

I go to Thorn Bottom in Grover Hill - http://www.thornbottom.com/
Brad and Ann have good cover and have good dogs. I take my own dog up there but I know they would also give you guys a good hunt. Give Ann a call


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I second the one in Urichsville. The owners name is Matt. Really good guy, and he has some good dogs. He also has a couple of other people who help guide, who have good dogs as well. One of them have the best Visla that I have ever seen.

www.bullseyepheasant.com


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah matts a really nice guy he deff knows what he is doing, we r gonna be heading back down their soon.... its got the best prices around.... 
[email protected]


----------

